# November Kneesworth meet - Wednesday 19th



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

November date as promised.

Map here: Â 
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... 44659&z=5& sv=534653,244659&st=4&tl=Grid+Location+534653,244659&mapp=newmap.srf&sea rchp=newsearch.srf

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I just thought that I would bring this to the top again as it was getting buried.

Graham


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i'll try to make it. BTW did u get my IM :-/

Phil


----------



## popeye64 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Guys

Count me in, looking forward to it already! Still haven't managed to upload a pic yet-had one attempt which took me over an hour and a half & obviously failed miserably; will try again when i've more time.

Steve [smiley=wings.gif]

P.S When i access the TTOC website n go to merchandise, all that comes up is gobledegook in excell, any clues-i'm running xp pro. ???


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Im looking forward to it too, hopefully I will have my new headlamp mod completed by then Â


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I should be able to make it. I'll try and get the laptop fully charged this time ! :-[ :


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

My Beep and Autolock are still working ;D


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

And I've had a new DV fitted after your diagnostics! 
I'll be there. 8)

SBJ


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Right, after missing the last two meets, I am defo going for this one ... and my autolock isn't working 

Moley


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'll take the code off and then put it on again if you want. This might help.....for a while. :-/


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Graham

I hope to be there.

'was' if I can make it (work :) shall we meet on A14 this time :-/

Col


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> I'll take the code off and then put it on again if you want. This might help.....for a while. Â :-/


Thanks Paul. Wak did this the first time it stopped working. The weird thing was that the code still showed the autolok as enabled. But he did as you suggested and it started working - weird ???

Moley


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I thought with a week to go I would bring this back to the top again just as a reminder to all you Kneesworth Crew folk.

Looking foreward to seeing you all again ;D

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Graham

Looking forward to the meet already ;D

Norman


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Chaps - mind if I come along (work permitting - tend to work away & posted far afield). That said, could you tell me time & place?

Regards
M


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Of course you are welcome! : 

The location is the Red Lion Pub which is HERE from about 19:00.


----------



## popeye64 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hope to be there guys. Has anyone had fuel guage problems? My low petrol light came on just under half a tank the other day, so i ignored it-at my perol!!! I ran out with the guage reading on the 1st mark above the reserve, leaving me stranded in the middle of nowhere on friday night on the side of the A1, in the pissing rain-v.hacked off! Will be ringing my agent to book it in.

At the moment i've done just over 220 miles since i last filled it up and the guage is reading still 3/4's of a tank!

Anybody had similar probs?
??? [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Thx for the location - much appreciated.
Hope to see you there (work permitting).
Cheers
Mark


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

It would be great to join you guys again but im still TT-less at the moment :-[

Hopefully I will be TT-ing again very soon


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Anyone coming to Kneesworth who can show me how to fit a new DV? (and help play with the spring settings?  )


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Yep confirmed ;D

Gammon egg and chips for me 8)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> Anyone coming to Kneesworth who can show me how to fit a new DV? (and help play with the spring settings? Â  )


Clive, have you got new Jubilee clips for it as you will have to destroy the OEM ones to get it off, if you have then maybe a DV/induction kit mod in the car park is likely ;D How sad is that 

Graham

PS to all the Kneesworth Crew, please bring all your Fliklights along - I think we'll need 'em!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> PS to all the Kneesworth Crew, please bring all your Fliklights along - I think we'll need 'em!!


LOL That's exactly what I thought! ;D


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I've already got a DV006 fitted - I assume :-[ this uses jubilee clips.... and I'll also bring my big bag of clips from the inlet-hose fitting party 

Clive


----------



## popeye64 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Folks,

Sorry i won't be able to make this months meet due to work. Hope it goes well and i hope to catch up with you all next month if not sooner.

Bye for now
 [smiley=wings.gif]Popeye 64


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

What a bummer, I'm going to have to pull out yet again  Lots of late night work on a proposal which has to go out on Friday. Whats worse is we had our network crash this evening and I think I saw my Word file get trashed  3 days of work.

Anyway I'll be thinking of you all with your flashlights - perhaps you can photo the DV replacement for the next absoluTTe mag ... here's how to do it in the dark ;D

Have good evening.

Moley


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

I'll be there around 8.30 for a quick visit, then have to be off to see the Doris [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I'll be there in a Vectra :-[


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Afraid I won't be able to make it too...watching the footy and babysitting [smiley=baby.gif]

Looking foward to the next one tho


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Clive,

Make sure you park under the flood light. My contribution will be running around to keep it on! :

p.s. Is it ok to watch Kill Bill in Grahams Car? 8)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Good to see you all again, I hope you got home OK Clive without any bits falling off ;D. I thought your radar detector thingy was excellent Simon, probably one of neatest ones I've seen. Thanks also to Mark for coming along, I hope you enjoyed yourself. See you all again for the December bash, I'll see if Paul the landlord will be doing anything special for that evening and post anything in the December thread.

Graham


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Many thanks to all...enjoyed meeting you. Re TT_Photo - May the best snapper win...

Regards
M


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Graham - yes, got home safe and (with less!) sound thank you 

Clive


----------

